# Stress-relieving recipes



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Hi! As I was making Aggression Cookies the other day (a recipe from a kids cooking book that I've made since I was little) I was thinking to myself, "I wonder what the people on Chef Talk Cafe make to relieve stress." So, what do you make? I'll post the recipe here for y'all to try. They're simple, but a great way to get out that aggression!!

Aggression Cookies

3 cups oats
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1 1/2 cups butter
1 1/2 tsp baking powder

Dump all ingredients in large bowl. Mash it! Knead it! Pound it! The longer and harder you mix it, the better it tastes!

Roll dough into small balls. Bake on cookie sheet at 350 F for 10-12 minutes.

(I always add chocolate chips or raisins, but not until the dough is really well mashed and pounded (the chocolate chips can hurt your hands).

Enjoy! 

Now, what do YOU make?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I prefer making mud pies using real mud. Ooohh, there's nothing like squeezing it in my hands endlessly. Ooze soothes!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pastry, the smaller the better. Why? Because you can not make good pastry if you are stress. Some music, sitting at my counter I’ll make miniature tartlets or cakes. 

Even as a teenager I found pastry making relaxes me. At the end of an afternoon spend studying I would get into the kitchen and bake something. 

After an evening of studying my activity of choice would be shoveling snow.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bread! Slapping a piece of dough around on my counter is so soothing.

Now that I think of it, a mud bath would probably do just as well!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I"m with Kimmie,

For me nothing beats making a loaf or two of Bread.

I also love to pound black angus beef for carpaccio.
cc


----------

